# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  AQ tank setup by Shadow at Sun Pets

## vinz

The event is on this coming Sunday, 30 March 2014 at Sun Pets, starting at 11.30AM.

Shadow will be the main scaper and he will be conducting an interactive session with *audience participation*. He will take you through the planning stage at Sun Pet's sandbox (including audience contribution) to choose and arrange the hardscape before bringing you back into the showroom for setup and planting.

*Who's coming?* Please indicate below (you can come even if you don't indicate) and if you are driving and able to provide lifts along the way or from Greenwich Village. For those not driving, indicate where you are coming from and maybe you can arrange a taxi pool with others coming from same area or drivers can offer lifts.

_Find the last post with the table and click Reply With Quote and fill in the table. To start a new row, just put cursor in last cell and press tab._

*Driving*
*AQ User Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Can Provide Lift (Y/N)*
*Number of Seats Available*
*Pick up locations and timing*

Vinz
Y
N
-
-















*Non-driving
*Name | Coming From
*AQ User* *Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Coming From*










*
Promotions at Event
*
Aquanautics is giving 20% discount coupons for Sicce products. See Aquanautics Facebook for details.Biotope is providing 2 brand new ADA Pinsettes and 2 DoAqua Pinsettes for use during the set up. The same 4 sets will be offered at a discounted price after the set up.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

*Driving*
*AQ User Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Can Provide Lift (Y/N)*
*Number of Seats Available*
*Pick up locations and timing*

Vinz
Y
N
-
-

Eric
Y
Y
2
Woodlands, maybe 11am.









*Non-driving
*Name | Coming From
*AQ User* *Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Coming From*

----------


## branong

quick question.
where is sun pets located?

----------


## felix_fx2

> quick question.
> where is sun pets located?


Jan kayu, 5 mins walk from seaview

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## lzw814

Can i just visit to observe and bring along my gf? We stay around the area  :Smile: 

PS: is this open to public?

----------


## Suzerolt

*Driving
**AQ User Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Can Provide Lift (Y/N)*
*Number of Seats Available*
*Pick up locations and timing*

Vinz
Y
N
-
-

Eric
Y
Y
2
Woodlands, maybe 11am.

Suzerolt
Y
N
-




*Non-driving*
*AQ User* *Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Coming From*

----------


## vinz

> Can i just visit to observe and bring along my gf? We stay around the area 
> 
> PS: is this open to public?


Yes, of course!

----------


## Shadow

By the way please bring tweezers, scissor and help planting  :Wink: , get ready to get wet  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

*Robert, well done! 

Driving
**AQ User Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Can Provide Lift (Y/N)*
*Number of Seats Available*
*Pick up locations and timing*

Vinz
Y
N
-
-

Eric
Y
Y
2
Woodlands, maybe 11am.

Suzerolt
Y
N
-




*







Non-driving*
*AQ User* *Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Coming From*

Merviso
Y
Bedok

----------


## Ingen

Can I bring a non AQ friend along? My car very small and limited seat, maybe 1 seat for small size person, where's the meet up point?

----------


## nicholasliao

I'll be coming with my credit approver guys. Please smile and tell her that fish keeping is a good hobby. Been having alot of resistance lately. My 3ft tank is collecting dust. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

> Can I bring a non AQ friend along? My car very small and limited seat, maybe 1 seat for small size person, where's the meet up point?


Yes can. If you can provide a lift, just list yourself in the table above and state where you can pick up (most likely at or near your start point). ALternatively, pick up at Greenwich Village.

----------


## Sidney

*Driving
**AQ User Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Can Provide Lift (Y/N)*
*Number of Seats Available*
*Pick up locations and timing*

Vinz
Y
N
-
-

Eric
Y
Y
2
Woodlands, maybe 11am.

Suzerolt
Y
N
-




*Non-driving*
*AQ User* *Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Coming From*

Merviso
Y
Bedok

Sidney
Y
SengKang

----------


## gregnng

*Driving
**AQ User Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Can Provide Lift (Y/N)*
*Number of Seats Available*
*Pick up locations and timing*

Vinz
Y
N
-
-

Eric
Y
Y
2
Woodlands, maybe 11am.

Suzerolt
Y
N
-




*Non-driving*
*AQ User* *Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Coming From*

Merviso
Y
Bedok

Sidney
Y
SengKang

Gregnng
Y
YewTee

----------


## dhmy2kgto

*Driving
**AQ User Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Can Provide Lift (Y/N)*
*Number of Seats Available*
*Pick up locations and timing*

Vinz
Y
N
-
-

Eric
Y
Y
2
Woodlands, maybe 11am.

Suzerolt
Y
N
-




*Non-driving*
*AQ User* *Name*
*Confirm Coming (Y/N/Maybe)*
*Coming From*

Merviso
Y
Bedok

Sidney
Y
SengKang

Gregnng
Y
YewTee

dhmy2kgto
Y
Redhill



Hope you guys don't mind a newbie coming down to learn and join in the fun too=)

----------


## Shadow

Do feel free to suggest scape that you have in mind. Post photos are welcome. Keep in mind that it has to be easy to maintain since we will not be the one maintaining it. Fast growing stem and creeping plants most likely is out.

----------


## bennyc

Very interested to see Shadow scape. I will try to be there. 
May i suggest if those who have no car and if there are no more slots to hitch a ride, can take the bus. The walking distance is not that crazy long but mind you it is hot because not much shade around. bus stop number 67089 or 67081 (depends on which direction you are coming from) Bus service numbers. 86, 50 and 103.

----------


## gregnng

Hi Eric YY, where ur location in woodlands, got any seats left?


Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk

----------


## gregnng

Hi, anyone want to share taxi, meet at closest mrt

Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Sorry, now then see thread. I have 1 seat. Can contact me at whatsapp 98141723

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk

----------


## Merviso

> Hi, anyone want to share taxi, meet at closest mrt
> 
> Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk


Hi gregnng, you can take Bus 168 from Woodland MRT to Jalan Kayu, bus stop (B68111), walk over to the opposite bus stop (B68119) to change to Bus 103, should be quite fast. Alight at bus stop (B68019).

----------


## gregnng

Thanks for the advise

Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

I might go direct, got to feed my wife and the little one inside. Who do I look for, don't know most of the people hahah.

----------


## Ingen

Couldn't stay till the end, any photos of the completed scape? Also was it Phyto Git that the ADA guy recommended?

----------


## Cliftonha

> Couldn't stay till the end, any photos of the completed scape? Also was it Phyto Git that the ADA guy recommended?


Hi Bro,

You can check out photos of the completed scape at Sun Pet's facebook

----------


## felix_fx2

> Couldn't stay till the end, any photos of the completed scape? Also was it Phyto Git that the ADA guy recommended?


I never even saw you 

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## Ingen

I was wearing a cap la, I saw you busy with two other guys. You couldn't recognize me, thus I shy to talk to you haha.

----------


## felix_fx2

Ic... You camouflage  :Smile:  

Was with the other Aq folks

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## Merviso

Next time in-between waiting time, should ask members to do self introduction...  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

The workshop was jolly very well received! Kudos to Shadow aka Robert, Vincent, ADA boss, and AQ staff did so skillfully to keep very patrons happy and enriched with poison and more poison aquascaping lesson. 
The Sun Boss, Kent must be so delighted to see the great turnouts! 
Glad that i didnt miss the show!

----------


## nicholasliao

Thanks to AQ and Sunpets for organizing it!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

> Next time in-between waiting time, should ask members to do self introduction...


Next time I think should give label so can easily address them  :Wink:

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Thank you for the workshop and answering our questions. Hope to attend more of these workshop in future :Grin:

----------


## qngwn

> I was wearing a cap la, I saw you busy with two other guys. You couldn't recognize me, thus I shy to talk to you haha.


Busy with two other guys.. Sounds wrong.. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## noidea

Thank you for the workshop. At least, I now know what is needed to prepare for a planted tank within my budget.  :Grin:  :Well done:

----------


## qngwn

> Thank you for the workshop. At least, I now know what is needed to prepare for a planted tank within my budget.


Yes, so much better to have veterans to tell us what to do, rather than digging the forums for info. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

> Thank you for the workshop. At least, I now know what is needed to prepare for a planted tank within my budget.


With reference to the quote. Do we have an estimated cost of the setup, driftwoods, stones, substrate, plants etc? At least we can have a ballpark for a 4ft setup.

----------


## Shadow

3 bags of 9 liters ADA amazonia
1 bag of power sand special
5 powder
Stones and wood anyhow take from behind  :Laughing: . This bring to point that you cannot do the way that I do in the worskshop. It is best that you sketch either in paper or in mind before go to fish shop. 

Plants:
15 pots Bolbitis heudelotii
15 pots Crypt wendtii green
5 pots Crypt wendtii brown
15 pots Hydrophilia pinnatifida
10 pots Anubias nana petite
5 pots narrow leaf java fern
5 pots lilaeopsis brasiliensis

----------


## qngwn

Anyhow take.. Lol..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## sammajor

Too bad, I miss it this time.  :Crying:

----------


## Ingen

I was telling my wife you should have used a laser pointer like Amano, that will reduce the need for you to walk to the front and see and adjust haha.

----------


## Ingen

> 3 bags of 9 liters ADA amazonia
> 1 bag of power sand special
> 5 powder
> Stones and wood anyhow take from behind . This bring to point that you cannot do the way that I do in the worskshop. It is best that you sketch either in paper or in mind before go to fish shop. 
> 
> Plants:
> 15 pots Bolbitis heudelotii
> 15 pots Crypt wendtii green
> 5 pots Crypt wendtii brown
> ...


I always been curious, why use powder, other than its finer and more expensive?

----------


## dhmy2kgto

> I always been curious, why use powder, other than its finer and more expensive?


It holds the roots of the plants down better especially for plants with short roots like HC. Also gives the scape a sense of scale to a certain point.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## noidea

My rough estimation for the total cost of a new 4ft tank with cabinet should be from $2,000 to $6,000 depends on the quality of your parts and how many stones and plants you doing to invest in. :Smile: 

Correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## gregnng

> Next time I think should give label so can easily address them


Ya, next time should pass out sticker labels for aquatic-quotient members.

Would be short of volunteers, members compulsory to self volunteer  :Well done: 

Its my first time attending a aquatic-quotient event, seems more educational than other aquatic clubs.

I have been to other aquatic club events as well, but nothing compared to aquatic-quotient. Really enjoyed it though had to leave early for family event.

----------


## Shadow

> My rough estimation for the total cost of a new 4ft tank with cabinet should be from $2,000 to $6,000 depends on the quality of your parts and how many stones and plants you doing to invest in.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.


4x1.5x1.5ft crystal glass with cabinet local build is around S$1000 
4x2x2ft crystal glass with cabinet local build is around S$1500

----------


## Shadow

> Ya, next time should pass out sticker labels for aquatic-quotient members.
> 
> Would be short of volunteers, members compulsory to self volunteer 
> 
> Its my first time attending a aquatic-quotient event, seems more educational than other aquatic clubs.
> 
> I have been to other aquatic club events as well, but nothing compared to aquatic-quotient. Really enjoyed it though had to leave early for family event.


I did not expect so much attendees, make people shy and hard to get volunteer. If it is only 10 people attend I'm pretty sure they are more than welcome to volunteer and try. My initial plan was to split the group into 2 and each group come up with hardscape, then select one of them. It should be fun but that is not possible with 30 plus peoples  :Razz:

----------


## golfball

Thanks to Shadow and team for so willing to share. Nothing beats seeing the actual setup in person. I learnt a lot from it!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## nicholasliao

The turn out was much better than the last workshop conducted by Green Chapter

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## vernony

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422531.097539.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422552.309749.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422568.060207.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422579.315426.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422589.951607.jpg

This are the only pictures I managed to take during the event. Hope I didn't post it in the wrong place and hog up the bandwidth.

Cheers to Shadow for taking his time to teach us noobs. Very well informed for most of us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

> 3 bags of 9 liters ADA amazonia
> 1 bag of power sand special
> 5 powder
> Stones and wood anyhow take from behind . This bring to point that you cannot do the way that I do in the worskshop. It is best that you sketch either in paper or in mind before go to fish shop. 
> 
> Plants:
> 15 pots Bolbitis heudelotii
> 15 pots Crypt wendtii green
> 5 pots Crypt wendtii brown
> ...


hi shadow, thanks for list the items used.

----------


## felix_fx2

Why no one support me to Sabo choose all different color rocks  :Razz: 

@shadow,I only worry is this tank lack care and will crumble.

But the plant list.. Hmmm... You choose these right  :Smile:  

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## Shadow

yes, wanted to use stem plant, but since I'm not maintaining it, decided to use all low light instead. There suppose to be moss and US fissident but no stock  :Razz:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422531.097539.jpg
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422552.309749.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422568.060207.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422579.315426.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1396422589.951607.jpg
> 
> This are the only pictures I managed to take during the event. Hope I didn't post it in the wrong place and hog up the bandwidth.
> 
> Cheers to Shadow for taking his time to teach us noobs. Very well informed for most of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now you all know what is shadow's secret..
green tea. must be from pokka.






























joking. just in case someone really pours it in.

----------


## felix_fx2

> yes, wanted to use stem plant, but since I'm not maintaining it, decided to use all low light instead. There suppose to be moss and US fissident but no stock


 :Smile:  that though was running thru my mind when I saw the plants. 

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## nicholasliao

The mist valves on the green tea bottle was a good improvisation.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

> 4x1.5x1.5ft crystal glass with cabinet local build is around S$1000 
> 4x2x2ft crystal glass with cabinet local build is around S$1500


the sump filteration , the first wet/dry the piping supposed to reach below the water level and covered up

any particular reason why the piping so high up ?

by the way the sicce pump looks heavy duty  :Grin:  ,was the flow strong ?

----------


## milk_vanilla

> now you all know what is shadow's secret..
> green tea. must be from pokka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green pokka, green cloth. Green is the favorite color? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

> the sump filteration , the first wet/dry the piping supposed to reach below the water level and covered up
> 
> any particular reason why the piping so high up ?
> 
> by the way the sicce pump looks heavy duty  ,was the flow strong ?


You mean return pipe? 

I'm not a fan of Grey pvc.. 

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## limz_777

> You mean return pipe? 
> 
> I'm not a fan of Grey pvc.. 
> 
> Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11



yes quite eye sore the pipe , guess less maintenance  :Laughing:  dont need to clean

the sump inlet pipe

----------


## felix_fx2

Should have used white ones lor. 

The bad point of such pvc is, their glued. 
Bad glue job = leak
Want to shift = buy new set pvc and cut.. Giant pain for some.

Whoever asked for the chiller to be installed external is clever... Their main display having many issues... 

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## AQMS

wow! look like i missed a good set up.
Anymore pics guy on the set up.

----------


## vinz

Have you seen the event photos in our FB page?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

